# DIY wall mounted saddle rack plans



## Sheepdog

Anybody got any got good, affordable plans for some wall mounted saddle rack. Looking to " upgrade " my tack room, tired of tripping over the ones I've got.


----------



## horselovinguy

As a kid my horse was kept up the road, no fancy barn, no tack room so my saddle and "stuff" was in my parents garage.
My dad built me a saddle rack from a 4x4.
He cut it a few inches longer than the saddle actually was.
Put the 4x4 on a angle to resemble a "diamond" like in a deck of cards.
Notched another piece of wood to fit underneath a little more than halfway out and secured those to a 2x6 on the wall of the garage...a nail sunk in the angled piece of wood for my bridle to hang from.
It worked and kept my saddle off the floor, tree not damaged and supported the entire gullet...
By the time I had a few horses he had made me 4 saddle racks like this...3 stacked and 1 separate... and had made me a bridle rack of a 2x6, several cat food cans cleaned, spray painted and screwed onto that 2x6... my bridle headstalls hung over those cans with the reins also draped on them too... 
Looked nice, neat and never had a issue of taking up to much room or costing to much money...we made what we needed and it served its purpose.

Didn't cost much to do but looked nice.
As long as you don't mind homemade...they were great and today years later {cough,cough} they actually still hang in my parents garage and can hold tack easily...
:wink:


----------



## skipsangelheir

2x4, and a pack of eye hooks from walmart (6 for 5 bucks). Screw the eye to the wall, tge hook to the board, and now you have a removable saddle rack


----------



## Sheepdog

Thanks guys. Homemade is fine. I live on a farm, so far all the bridle hooks everything is home made. Saddle "stands" are two tripod stands with a pole straddling them. But my big feet keep tripping over them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

skipsangelheir said:


> 2x4, and a pack of eye hooks from walmart (6 for 5 bucks). Screw the eye to the wall, tge hook to the board, and now you have a removable saddle rack


I love this idea!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

skipsangelheir said:


> 2x4, and a pack of eye hooks from walmart (6 for 5 bucks). Screw the eye to the wall, tge hook to the board, and now you have a removable saddle rack


This is similar to what my barn uses in their cross ties, but with a second board to make it a T shape


----------



## Saddlebag

Mine are cheaper yet. I used the hook and eye but put them on dry firewood logs. To steady a western saddle I cut 6" lengths of 1x4 and screwed one on each side on about a 45* angle to sit under the front of the bars. A western saddle should be hung up with the horn away from the wall so it doesn't get bashed. English face the wall so the cantle doesn't get basked.


----------



## jackboy

Skip that was a wonderful idea I made three of those this morning thanks a million


----------



## DanisMom

I used to have wooden nail keg type small barrels that I used for saddle racks. They were bolted to the wall and were just the right size to hold the saddle. And a bonus is that you can store brushes, etc. inside the barrel. I don't know what ever happened to them. I also bought a three tiered, free standing saddle rack at TSC for $50. It was a great deal!


----------

